# Goat Joint Popping and Cracking



## tduerson (Jul 24, 2004)

I have a 2 1/2 yr old Boer Doe. Me and my Husband just got back from the barn trimming hooves. I noticed when this Doe moved her leg bones was making popping and cracking sounds. It sounded like a kid with a mouth full of that candy "Pop Rocks". I have never heard this before. I was wondering if this is some kind of desease or what is going on. She is walking fine and dont act like she is in any pain. Should I be concerned. I have been thru alot with this goat. I have brought her back to life 2 times with Polio/Listeriosis. She is a very lucky goat and I would hate for her to end up crippled. All of my goats are just pets and I would go crazy if something happened to any of them. 

Thanks for any advice!

Tina
[email protected]


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

Tina: I have 2 goats that have noisy knees too. They're not swollen, and they don't act like it bothers them, so I'm learning how to ignore it. If they become swollen, I would suspect CAE. We don't have any vets nearby that care for ruminants. Hopefully, you do. If their knees look swollen, or you see them limping, you may want to get them tested for CAE. Good luck!
- Kathy


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

We have a doe that does that, and her son, our buck is starting in on it too. They are both REALLY big though, and she is 6 and he is 4, so we have been thinking that it might just be arthritus. Good Luck with yours. Bye.


----------



## TAdkins (Apr 20, 2005)

I have 2 Nubian nannies that had popping and cracking in their knees back during the winter months. At that time, I had them confined to a barn stall during and after kidding. Now that it has warmed up and they're out on pasture, getting more exercise, I don't hear any noise. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Mortgage-Hill (Apr 23, 2006)

as long as they are not hot to the touch and swollen i would not worry about it. i don't think it is CAE, just arthritus.


----------



## tduerson (Jul 24, 2004)

So it sounds like I am worring about really nothing. There is NO swelling or anything else out of the ordinary just the sound. it sounds painful though and I was getting worried. She is running and jumping up on her play things as usual and carries on like nothing is wrong. 

Thanks for all of the responces! I will keep my eye on her and make sure nothing changes. 

Thanks Again,

Tina


----------

